# Stage Manager needs your Automation advice



## dee4156 (Dec 7, 2009)

Hey guys.. 
Something I'm specifically looking for info on is automation. I've been at a very large regional theatre for one season and heading into my second. I've been given a heads up from the team of electrics designers and TD's, that my upcoming show has the most automation they've done. (It's a straight play, not a musical). Although I've been equity for 20 years, I've never worked with automation before and I'm looking to get as much feedback/expert advice from automation programmers, designers, operators etc. as to what they like, want and need from a stage manager and to fill me in a little on the process. For example, I've found out that the SM during rehearsal process, provides the programmer with a list of all set pieces to move independently to begin with. That's programmed roughly and then he builds other "blocks" where the timing of pieces moving overlap.
I guess my big questions are how the process works to put it all together ( fine tuning to actors timing) and again, what would make the people on my team really happy with me.. Trying to gather as much info as possible out of respect for everyone and the rock stars that you are.
Thanks!!
dee


----------



## What Rigger? (Dec 8, 2009)

Well, a lot of it depends on the skill of your operator, programmer, and how the show communicates with itself. Whose gear/software are you using?What's the show?


----------



## ruinexplorer (Dec 9, 2009)

Something to consider is how automation moves will affect lighting. The show I am currently working on, the SM does not call any of the lighting cues. In order for the changes to happen smoothly, the lighting designer chose to have the board operators (all three of us) take our own cues based on how things are happening. We listen to the conductor so that changes can happen with the music and listen to automation cues called by the SM to either go with them or to be used as a stand-by. Many of our cues are based on the actions of the performers as well. 
The best advice that I have is to have extra eyes on stage to give clears and be able to have the authority to stop movement should they see a problem. Essentially, if you have ever had a complex flying show (set pieces and soft goods, not performers) then you probably already have the basis on what you need to do for on stage automations.


----------



## frickel (Dec 13, 2009)

... not sure if that helps, but if you want to know how a show control system works there are a couple of screncasts available here
http://www.vman.cc/epages/61623692.sf/en_US/Training


----------



## JChenault (Dec 13, 2009)

A suggestion - contact other regional theatres that do a lot of automation. One that comes to mind for me is the Oregon Shakespeare Festival. Chat with their stage managers and ask how they deal with it.

If you want some e-mail addresses - PM me and I think I can find a pointer.


----------

